# Moratorium on USSD related Discussion.



## Bob Hubbard

I've been informed that there are legal actions ongoing somehow involving the USSD and related or associated individuals and groups. Some of these actions appear to now involve discussion on web forums.  While United States law protects MartialTalk from action, we do not need additional headaches.

So, any future discussion of the USSD, the ongoing legal situations, and so forth are not allowed here. We have locked the existing threads and temporarily hidden them. Please do not start new threads on this topic.

Thank you.


Ref. http://www.kungfumagazine.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58384&page=6


----------

